# Blurred Digital Display



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Why do the displays on elderly digital watches sometimes blur? I knew the answer once upon a time but it's been buried







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you sure its not the elderly eyes of the elderly digital watches owner


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff, I could understand







.

Stan, I could understand







.

Mac, I could undertand







.

But moi







? I'm in the prime of my life







.

I can see I'm going to have to get my belt off to you my lad







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just get some specs Ian, it's less hassle.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Why do the displays on elderly digital watches sometimes blur? I knew the answer once upon a time but it's been buried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they blurring when you hold them further away?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Are they blurring when you hold them further away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not much help either







.

One is asking a sincere question







.

I'm now having to read the paper at arms length







.

I've got some specs Stan but can't be bothered to put them on







.

To clarify - it's LCDs I'm prattling on about.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know for sure, but, if I had to guess, I would say either:

1. As the display ages the electrical fields required to drive it can no longer be produced as strongly or consistentlly as when it was new and therefore the liquid crystals don't line up as well as they used to.

2. Maybe the matrix of cells containing the crystals starts to decay and break down causing the crystals to "leak" between cells, lowering the resolution and causing a blurring effect.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

LCD's are also temperature sensitive (being liquid an all) and I have noticed (on a camera not a watch) the display loosing contrast and becoming less sharp in cold weather.

And perhaps static? when i had my first lcd as a kid, i noticed that if i rubbed the face of the watch on my nice nyon jumper, all sorts of bizzare visual effects would occur.

Andy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> And perhaps static? when i had my first lcd as a kid, i noticed that if i rubbed the face of the watch on my nice nyon jumper, all sorts of bizzare visual effects would occur.
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich and Andy







.

I remember doing the above too







. We didn't have drugs in Barnsley







so creating our own psychedelic effects was all the rage







.


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Why do the displays on elderly digital watches sometimes blur? I knew the answer once upon a time but it's been buried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many LCDs use a conductive elastomer for the connection between the pcb and LCD. Over time the contact can become intermittent giving rise to dropped out LCD segments and blurring.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff, I could understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer feeky chucker


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Yer feeky chucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Griff if your self-image became a casualty in me making my point ( collateral damage is to be expected in these circumstances )







.

I didn't think you'd read a thread on digital displays. I thought it might be bit 'nuevo' for you














.


----------

